# egg sharing caru



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Currently going through 2nd ivf cycle in which i have to pay for , dreading the thought of it not working but if it doesnt then cant really afford to go straight ahead with another cycle even though i want to so im thinking of egg sharing but does any one know how long i will have to wait because to be honest i dont want to wait i want to go again in january if this doesnt work this time. Im trying to stay positive that it does but if not it may be my only option


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope you dont need another cycle but if you do egg sharing might be an option yet i do know it can take time to match you

stay postive and good luck


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Hope

We are on our second IVF attempt, 1st cancelled due to poor response. I spoke to Marie about egg donation/share and she said it is about 6mths wait in Cardiff. You can take your own donor if you have one which will speed things up for you. Apparently there is a waiting list but only a few women on it.

Hope that helped


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Hope, good luck with your cycle xxx
I shared last time and it took a good few months to get matched, and then about 6months after that for treatment to start.

I asked about the sharing situation recently and Louise did day they have quite a few donors on the list all waiting for a recipient, but you never know you might be lucky and get matched sooner. 
best wishes hun xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie hope your well and looking forward to your appointment

i think egg sharing is becoming more and more popular at ivf wales


----------

